# Motivating chew toys for allergic puppy?



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Jack is going through a food trial for allergies (ugh) and although we have no problem with the low allergen food he is on, we are having a big problem finding him stuff to chew! I see a lot of people recommending raw bones, bully sticks, etc. but he can't have any of those until we find out what he is allergic to (months away). He will begin teething in the next month or so and we want to get him things he will really be motivated to chew on. Nylabones are kinda slippery for him to hold and frozen rags, tug ropes, and other unflavored things are boring for him and he loses interest. We got him a dry femur bone that he really likes but I'm worried it will hurt his teeth once his bite becomes stronger. What should we do?


----------



## MomOfBroncoandKoda (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm sorry you have to go through this! 
The first thought that came to my mind would be a Kong, put a little canned pumpkin in it and freeze it. Lots of dogs with severe allergies can still tolerate pumpkin and like the taste. Careful not to give too much pumpkin at once, lots of fiber! lol


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

MomOfBroncoandKoda said:


> I'm sorry you have to go through this!
> The first thought that came to my mind would be a Kong, put a little canned pumpkin in it and freeze it. Lots of dogs with severe allergies can still tolerate pumpkin and like the taste. Careful not to give too much pumpkin at once, lots of fiber! lol


 
Thank you, it's been frustrating and expensive. I'm glad he likes his special food but we are waiting for the severe itching / skin infection to go down before we can even try and see what foods he reacts to. He's our little guy and he's worth it, but this time is my first time dealing with a dog with such a reaction and it's a little overwhelming. Thank you for taking the time to reply to me. Jack loves his Kong and we like to mix the allergen free kibble and canned food and put it in there too... pumpkin might be a nice change of pace too.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Take an old wash cloth or rag, wet it, ring out most of the water, and then twist it and put it in the freezer. It becomes a frozen chew that will feel really good on your pups gums. 

Just make sure that you take it away and re-freeze it once it thaws.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Could you possibly mush up his food in water and then freeze it into ice cubes or in a kong?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! He likes frozen rags and the food filled Kong. Hopefully we can find out what he's allergic to soon and he can begin explore some more flavorful options!!! Poor guy :rolleyes2:


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

stealthq said:


> Could you possibly mush up his food in water and then freeze it into ice cubes or in a kong?


 
Ahh the ice cube thing is a great idea... as of now he loves ice cubes!


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

What about empty water bottles? Stella loves to chew on those.


----------

